# Muffler and cold air intake questions



## Czaja25 (Mar 5, 2013)

So I have decided I want to mod my cruze further than just exterior stuff. I would like a muffler, but I don't want a ricey one or a super loud low one. I would like it to be somewhat loud on the outside but not rumbling your head when you're sitting in my car. Any ideas as to what I'm looking for? Someone told me the Flowmaster DBX would work well. But I have never done any of this type of stuff, so I'm probably just going to buy it and bring it to a shop or something.

Also, a friend of mine told me I should get a K&N intake system, but I don't know which ones are popular around here and for what reasons.

Any help with these questions would be much appreciated, because all of this stuff is out of my comfort zone.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Save yourself the money on the intake and instead just remove the resonator and get a k&n filter. Read this thread - http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/5479-how-bypass-intake-resonator.html. 

If you do this, you'll see the same exact gain as you would with an intake system. 

As for exhaust, I'll let someone else answer this.


----------



## neary (May 15, 2013)

Delete the resonator and muffler then strait pipe to a tip for a very mean tone, it is on the loud side. Add a flowmaster and it will quiet it down allot, but it sounds pretty good. On the intake, ^^ what he said

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rudeboybelize (Aug 5, 2012)

IS IT A 1.8L OR 1.4l I HAVE THE 1.8L REAR MUFFLER DELETE IS THE BEST CHEAPO ROUTE


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

neary said:


> Delete the resonator and muffler then strait pipe to a tip for a very mean tone, it is on the loud side. Add a flowmaster and it will quiet it down allot, but it sounds pretty good. On the intake, ^^ what he said
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Any video on your custom exhaust?


----------



## neary (May 15, 2013)

Ill try to post one now

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## neary (May 15, 2013)

My phone won't let me upload videos sorry ill put it up on youtube and give link

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Im still on the fence about what to do with my exhaust. I definately would like a rumble but I know its not a v8 and most 4s sound ricey with performance mufflers. Plus theres so many muffler options to choose from. Im definately a flowmaster guy. But not sure what muffler to go with.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Im still on the fence about what to do with my exhaust. I definately would like a rumble but I know its not a v8 and most 4s sound ricey with performance mufflers. Plus theres so many muffler options to choose from. Im definately a flowmaster guy. But not sure what muffler to go with.


Well mine has a nice rumble to it I don't have any ricey sound if my signature is at the bottom click on my youtube and there's a couple of videos.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Well mine has a nice rumble to it I don't have any ricey sound if my signature is at the bottom click on my youtube and there's a couple of videos.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yeah I didnt really get to check out your exhaust at Lordstown. I do remember you talking little about IMCO mufflers. What IMCO muffler are u using. I kinda checked out there website. I was thinking dual chamber.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Yeah I didnt really get to check out your exhaust at Lordstown. I do remember you talking little about IMCO mufflers. What IMCO muffler are u using. I kinda checked out there website. I was thinking dual chamber.


I used there high output single chamber mufflers there knock off flowmaster and way cheaper. Ket ne get the part numbers because thwy jave 2 1/2 inch and 3 inch

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## neary (May 15, 2013)

Idk how to post a link, go to youtube and type in cruze open downpipe, my username is spcneary i have like 4 videos of it uploaded there is one of my current setup with strait pipes

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtube_gdata_player&v=u5JxSUTHAWU

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Any video on your custom exhaust?


check out my videos of my set up. Its not loud at all inside/

2012 Chevy Cruze Eco Thrush Welded Duals - YouTube


----------

